# Best wishes.



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

As soon as Al's package arrives and he confirms it,I will be logging out and quitting the board.Nothing to do with anyone or anything but the fact that my life is moving in a different direction and I only want to cast for myself and only race for fun,no real need to keep up with the latest anything as im happy with the parts and cars I have.I hope you all have a great time,life and make great memories here on the board that has been so good to me.For better or worse this board has been a blast!May God bless and keep you all.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dragula said:


> As soon as Al's package arrives and he confirms it,I will be logging out and quitting the board.Nothing to do with anyone or anything but the fact that my life is moving in a different direction and I only want to cast for myself and only race for fun,no real need to keep up with the latest anything as im happy with the parts and cars I have.I hope you all have a great time,life and make great memories here on the board that has been so good to me.For better or worse this board has been a blast!May God bless and keep you all.


hope U reconsider Chris...
or at least, just take a "Short-Vacation"....
we all need 1 at sometime or another.......
Life happens, but you've been a long-timer "Good-Egg" from w/ I've read.. 
health is a bummer @ times (I got that T-shirt ;-) )
we'll miss you Bud...
Take care, & BE HAPPY :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## sidecar53 (May 14, 2006)

I agree with Bubba. I don't know you and have never bought anything from you, but your posts are always interesting and full of information.Please reconsider leaving- people like you don't happen every day. If you are dead set on your decision, I wish you a long, happy life, and thanks for your contributions to this forum.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

again?


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

RjAFX said:


> again?


Wow.^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

smalltime said:


> Wow.^^^^^^^^^^


Words taken out of my mouth.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I will miss you brother you are one of a few gentlemen left of this board.:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

brownie374 said:


> I will miss you brother you are one of a few gentlemen left of this board.:wave:


Im a phone call away.


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I have to say I have enjoyed the quality of your castings and wondered what your secrets were. Remember the door is always open and you will be missed.

Old Blue


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

old blue said:


> I have to say I have enjoyed the quality of your castings and wondered what your secrets were. Remember the door is always open and you will be missed.
> 
> Old Blue


859-242-3772 never know what im doing next in the lab.Your one of the straight shooters I enjoyed being associated with.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Al's package is out for delivery according to the USPS tracking number


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Please stick around Chris. You're one of the best resin casters out there. I'd hate to see you disappear!!!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Please stick around Chris. You're one of the best resin casters out there. I'd hate to see you disappear!!![/QUOTe
> 
> Thank you for the great compliment.I try hard to do my best.Thanks again for the well wishes.
> Christian


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I agree with Bubba and Sidecar. You are a wealth of information. One reason I joined the board was because of people like you and Bill Hall. One of my favorite build/castings, was the I believe orange, Datsun pick up you did. I'm sorry I didn't win it when you put it on the bay years ago. People have disagreements and even arguments. I have had dealing with people that have taken a year to come to fruition. Doesn't bother me I realize that to a large degree you are an expert in what you do, if you weren't I would've never contacted you and just did it myself. It's amazing how egocentric and unforgiving people are when they aren't the one with the issue. However, when they are then all of a sudden people need to understand that these are only plastic toys. There are several people who ruin this board but, boy do they feel entitled. I refuse to leave because I won't let anybody steal my joy. They can continue to ruin the board it being a shell of what it used to be but I don't let it affect me.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you SJ,its nice to hear from good people here.Thank you for the compliment even though im no expert,ask anybody.
Christian


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

A while back I had a question about screws to mount van bodies and you sent me some for free.

You are ok in my book.

God Bless whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thank you leonus.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*it's all good*



Dragula said:


> As soon as Al's package arrives and he confirms it,I will be logging out and quitting the board.Nothing to do with anyone or anything but the fact that my life is moving in a different direction and I only want to cast for myself and only race for fun,no real need to keep up with the latest anything as im happy with the parts and cars I have.I hope you all have a great time,life and make great memories here on the board that has been so good to me.For better or worse this board has been a blast!May God bless and keep you all.


got my bumpers back and 57 chevy bumpers too.
thank you


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Al, You never should have posted that you got your stuff back! He would have had to stick around!

Later The sorry to see you go Chris Rockinator


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Chris, I'm so happy to have a bunch of your master pieces!!!!

And I'm glad to have your number locked in my cell. Unless you changed it again bro. 

Do what you need to do but always remember that the board is always here with all us slot heads ready to support you in any way possible. 

You are dwf in the top few as far as casters go. Right up there with Bruce from Trax who has left us, and Randy. Some guys just have it figured out and you my friend definitely had it figured out!!!!

P.S. I'll try the number I have for you tom so expect my fall bro.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Joe ty for the high praise.number is still 859-242-3772
Al has his stuff,im happy.I will be selling off a bunch of my unfinished bodies as kits and I do have a ton of t-jet chrome I made all plated and since im only casting for me,i will be selling much of the chrome on ebay.I will still look at the board but not going to post.
Signing out and signing off.
Christian


----------



## dtomol (Mar 30, 2005)

*list of body kits*

Do you hava a list of what bodies that you have.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hi Chris, I just found this thread about you leaving and like the others I'm saddened by it. I think I may have met you in person one year at "Lighting Fest" and I wish you all the best for you and hope that you will come back to HT soon. I sent you a PM, but not sure if you read it. If you or others on the board say it's ok I may just call you at the phone number you posted. (859-242-3772). Again thanks for all the great things you did for the hobby.

Regards, Chet


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

red73mustang said:


> Hi Chris, I just found this thread about you leaving and like the others I'm saddened by it. I think I may have met you in person one year at "Lighting Fest" and I wish you all the best for you and hope that you will come back to HT soon. I sent you a PM, but not sure if you read it. If you or others on the board say it's ok I may just call you at the phone number you posted. (859-242-3772). Again thanks for all the great things you did for the hobby.
> 
> Regards, Chet


They still have lightning fest? do they still do special slot cars?


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Chris,sorry to see you leave.I have been off HT for a while.Just needed a break.Hopefully its just a break for you.We have been friends for about 20 years.Your resin casting is second to none.I'll see you down the road 

Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

I for one will miss your custom on here..


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

stay
please

If you leave, I will have to beat my kids!
even if they are bigger and stronger than me


----------

